# i hate windows



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

guys i dont like windows rite have a look @ this image


----------



## fryke (Jun 1, 2005)

well i m not so rite sure about it tho it couldve bin linox on that compuq.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

cd drive floppy dont work 256 ram 
WINDOWS XP hard drive ruined screen woz sheered off the casethe keys didnt work propley  ::ha::


----------



## Viro (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't get it.... huh?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

what dont you get


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 1, 2005)

it.  the thread.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

lukz liek a cpq laptop 2 me kep teh hd n all n holy crap wat hapn 2 dat cpu?!/1!?!!?!?!11/


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

i smashed it up and speak propley


----------



## Timmargh (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, the irony.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 1, 2005)

roffle-lamow


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> i smashed it up and speak propley



lololololol!!1!111!!!

Now there's the pot calling the kettle black if I ever saw it. ::ha::

No offense, but you do make it difficult to understand what you are saying in a lot of your posts.  And "typn n shrt txt" is pointless on a computer with a full set of keys.  So please, as so many before have asked, please type in full coherent sentences so we can understand what you are trying to say.  Thanks.


----------



## DevilRocks (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea, he does kind of have a point there lol. Dude you still could have used shit out of that computer lol. The optical drive probobly would have worked, did you try it in another machine. By the looks of the picture it looks like you have a dell optiplex GX model. I wouldnt say it was worth ruining though lol. Are you gonna atleast save the parts that are good? I am a hardcore pc junkie, i play with mac too, i am down with anything. If you build computers like me you could probobly still use the power supply, cpu, and some other parts, you watch, you save enough parts, you can start building computers lol. And btw if that computer was a compaq or HP, then ha ha ha, thats what you get for buyin that brand lol. They are the biggest piece of shit, funny story, i know this family that got a compaq, and had bad luck, and you would think they wouldnt buy another one right? Well ha ha ha, they bought an HP, (dumbasses) i was like "sounds like a good deal, EXCEPT FOR ITS HP) they didnt listen lol. Now theyz wishin they never bought that fuckin thing.

I am getting sick of windows though and i am pretty much ready to change to mac. But i am a little frustrated with the compatabiltiy issues lol. So i am stuck with both lol. 

So you saving parts, or destroying everything including good stuff?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

ive got the mother board cd drive and floppy and its a compaq (well was)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

DevilRocks said:
			
		

> I am getting sick of windows though and i am pretty much ready to change to mac. But i am a little frustrated with the compatabiltiy issues lol. So i am stuck with both lol.



What compatibility issues are you experiencing?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

There is no compatibly issues ??? you can get more applications than windows its just a rumor


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 2, 2005)

no, there are compatability issues. for example, most of the internet is designed for ie5. difficult truth, but the truth never the less. macs can work around this mostly, but it will be stumped. try getting on sony's music store, for example (they have exclusives i'd like, sometimes). one of many. my printer is not certified to work with a mac. it _does_, but it wasn't easy. and it's the most popular epson in the shop (C46).  other peoples memory pens will not work on your mac, unless it's specifically FAT32 (most defaults are NTFS).  MSN novelty bits don't work on macs - i'm always having to say "sorry, got a mac lol"...

To dismiss that one of the mac's major failings is compatablilty is a bold, and ultimitaly a wrong statement.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

ooh im shivering in my high tops


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

ooh im shivering in my high tops
sony music store ? use ITUNES ???
buy a FATTY32 pen there better



and if msn worked fully nobody would use ichat thats why its free


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 2, 2005)

ichat is even _less_ compatible than msn. i know no-one (personally) on AIM, and even less on .mac.  MSN is the standard. painful but true. and iChat is very flawed. iChatAV is brilliant, but ichat isnt.

i wasn't saying it's impossible to live without those things, just demonstrating that to say the Mac has no compatibility issues is a flawed statement.  yes, my pen is FAT32, i was saying that most _other_ people have them as NTFS, and therefore adds problems.  

with 70+% of the world using windows, most things are designed for windows, with the macintosh usually being an after thought. there is a small quotiant of developers working exclusively for Mac, but it is that - small. about 3% of the market....


----------



## ora (Jun 2, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> ichat is even _less_ compatible than msn. i know no-one (personally) on AIM, and even less on .mac.  MSN is the standard. painful but true. and iChat is very flawed. iChatAV is brilliant, but ichat isnt.



adium mate, adium. (www.adiumx.com).


----------



## Chazam (Jun 2, 2005)

I got fed up with Windows, but i _sold_ my PC instead of smashing it up.  
Still you made your point!  
Where about's in Essex are you CJ MAC OSX IPOD?
nice to see another local.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 2, 2005)

ora said:
			
		

> adium mate, adium. (www.adiumx.com).



i've never got on with adium... too... ichat-y for me. don't like the way it works. i like msn, it's feature-set though is severely lacking....


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 2, 2005)

no... wait... theyv'e really improved it

i'm using it now! nice. any way to directly access hotmail inbox? does it alert for new email messages?

(sorry to thread jack)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> no, there are compatability issues. for example, most of the internet is designed for ie5. difficult truth, but the truth never the less. macs can work around this mostly, but it will be stumped. try getting on sony's music store, for example (they have exclusives i'd like, sometimes). one of many. my printer is not certified to work with a mac. it _does_, but it wasn't easy. and it's the most popular epson in the shop (C46).  other peoples memory pens will not work on your mac, unless it's specifically FAT32 (most defaults are NTFS).  MSN novelty bits don't work on macs - i'm always having to say "sorry, got a mac lol"...
> 
> To dismiss that one of the mac's major failings is compatablilty is a bold, and ultimitaly a wrong statement.



You know, I can turn this around completely..

At my house I have 2 PCs and 2 Macs.  One Mac is a PowerPC while the other isa 68K.  The PowerPC runs Linux most of the time (since I can't run OS X on it) while the Mac is running System 7.6.1.  One of the two PCs I have runs Ubuntu Linux.  For the most part, I never have a problem sharing or reading files from either of them.  The only one that has posed a problem with compatibility has been the 4th computer, the Windows PC that my wife uses.  The apps that I use for office productivity on the first 3 machines seem to understand one another.  However, the 4th PC running MS Office doesn't play nice with my .sxw files or any other file format for that matter.  Shame...

It's gotten to the point that I tend to get the most done on my other computers than on that one PC.  If only Windows were more compatible with my systems, then maybe I would consider using it once in a while.

While there really is no computer without it's compatibility issues, I would have to say that Windows is the king of incompatibility.  It just doesn't like to play nice with anything that isn't from MS.  Sounds a lot like the "Not Invented Here" Syndrome that almost put IBM and Apple out to pasture.  Hopefully with the new Office actually adhering to standards for true interoperability, this will change, but knowing Microsoft, they will find a way to make themselves incompatible withthe rest of the free world once again...


----------

